# Autosleeper Battery Switch



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

A friend of mine has a 2003 Autosleeper. On the control panel by the door there is a switch which can be Habitat or Vehicle , the question is -what is this for . He wants to know what position the switch should be in when he is driving and if it charges the hab battery. Thee is a slight drain when the vehicle has been standing a few days. Any help appreciated.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Gretchibald said:


> A friend of mine has a 2003 Autosleeper. On the control panel by the door there is a switch which can be Habitat or Vehicle , the question is -what is this for . He wants to know what position the switch should be in when he is driving and if it charges the hab battery. Thee is a slight drain when the vehicle has been standing a few days. Any help appreciated.


My Autosleeper Nuevo 2006 vintage has a similar switch. When switched to habitation and on hookup it will charge the leisure battery. When switched to vehicle it charges the vehicle battery. Very useful if like me it is stored on the drive at home and not used for a few weeks I can give the vehicle battery a boost to ease the startup when taking for a run.

Terry


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you , I'll pass it on.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's perfectly normal for the vehicle battery to discharge to 12.3volts, due to alarms and other electrical items, in as quickly as 3 weeks.
Worth a regular check:smile2:


----------

